# fl rod



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

whats a reasonable fly rod for the price,broke mine today so it will a second rod till mine gets fixed


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pick up a diamondback. they recently moved their facilities offshore, so many places are now discounting the older models. which are great. I picked up mine at gander mountain, but most online dealers have the same rod I bought for the same price. I have 2, an all american and a VSR. both superb. the americanas are great too from what I hear. the discounted prices range from $100-$150.


----------



## SteelinaTrout (Oct 23, 2007)

i got a cabel three forks four piece road a prestige plus reel with 150 backing, 100yds line, and a 6 foot leader for 90.00 it is a really good combination and casts great and is compact.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Temple Fork Outfitters. Signiture Series $100. Pro series 139.95 Designed by Lefty Kreh, Life time guaretee. Very nice. Also Redington Crosswater series Also in the $100 ^ range and life time guarentee. S


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

avoid any and all things TFO. the buttmunch lefty supports the privatization of fishing waters, and one of the clubs he supports, Spring Ridge Club in PA was going to buy land on the grand river, and privatize that water so only their wealthy cients may fish it, and have us thrown out.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Patricio Nice reply, S


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

thanks pat,iwas going to check those out,but not now.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Patricio, just curious, could you send me in the direction of the information you have on Lefty's support of privitasation of public water. A search offered me nothing about this. Thank you. S


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

it was the conn. not the grand. 

spring ridge: private. 


http://troutunderground.com/2007/01/10/pennsylvania-fishing-club-expanding-into-ohio-ohio-pissed/

The owner of the private Spring Ridge Club thought he&#8217;d be able to do in Ohio what he&#8217;s being sued for doing In Pennsylvania, where he&#8217;s locked in litigation with the state over his attempt to limit access on the Little Juniata, a popular central Pennsylvania river.

Think Ohio&#8217;s happy? Read this quote from one of their top fisheries people:

&#8220;If we can&#8217;t stop it, we can certainly make it unpalatable,&#8221; said Kevin Kayle, aquatic biology supervisor for the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, when he learned that Beaver was in the process of leasing two properties on Conneaut Creek for his Spring Ridge Club late last year. &#8220;Believe me, we&#8217;re taking it seriously.&#8221;

lefty kreh is a member and supporter of said club:

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?cmd=print&id=600996

Many of you have followed the saga of the Spring Ridge Club, Donny Beaver, and Pennsylvania's recent victory in the court case against blocking access to a public river. (see http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum....82232 ).

It has often been noted that certain fly fishing "celebrities" regrettably have been or are associated with Mr. Beaver's organization, including Lefty Kreh, the late Ernie Schweibert, and Charles Meck.

Sadly, we can now add two more "celebrities" to the Beaver camp: http://www.springridgeclubs.com/

I hadn't seen this before, although perhaps I missed it.

if you need a visual, someone drew this up this a nice chart.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for the links and info I will be doing futher research on the subject. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

After reading some of the forums and info on the SRC I am very dissapointed to see this happening it is a sad day when public waters are taken for private use. However, Trout underground appear to be hipocrites as the have sponsers who offer guided trips on private waters for finacial gain. How is this different. Many people can afford and readily pay to play on private waters and have for years. I think the SRC club is ludicrase in the naming themselves conservationist and the exclusivity is appallling. But it cannot be denied that this occurs everywhere, so do we start boycotting everyone. I worked for an outfitter out west very near Goursuch and we offered exclusive water to those willing to pay, Does this make me the evil one for guiding such water. I am not trying to start a fight here and will stop with point. Where does it all end. Ask yourself this question honestly, if you had the money would you pay to play. Answer carefully and not emotionally. I am not pro privitization by any means so don't take my comments the wrong way. I have discoverd in life a negative approach yeilds and negative reaction. A positive approach yeilds a positive action. I will personally call the head of TFO and discuss the issue with him and report back with any information I can gather, I am nobody in the industry just a guy trying to make a living. Again I am not looking for a fight but a way to turn a negative into a positive. Perhaps we should move this discussion to the steelhead forum to open up more dialog. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I just spoke to the head of TFO, Lefty is indeed a supporter and member of SRC. But let this be kown. Temple Fork Outfitters does not endorce nor are they member to any club with private water rights including SRC. There position is netural and will remain that way. Lefty believes there is a benifitt to private water and regulation and that is his opinion. He is a rod designer for TFO and that is it. That said I will continue to support TFO and sell there products. The product speaks for itself. This has been going on for years and TFO has chosen not to publicly engage in the debate no matter any personl opinions the company employee's may have. The company as a whole is a great co. and working with them has been a real pleasure and I will continue to support them. As for Lefty it is his opinion and he is one man and I will choose to disagree with him. I will not respond any further on this topic as I said I am not going to engage in any bashing. S


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i just recently bought a TFO and i love it, great rod especially for the money, i plan on getting another TFO in the near future. on the other stuff, good topic, but i like the idea of a separate thread


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

personally, I just refuse to put money in peoples pockets who supports taking away fishing grounds from the public.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Build you own rod!!! It's fun and you can put YOUR name on it... 
I've drooled over a cabin on a trout stream in PA forever I look at the listing every day. In fact here it is:
http://www.klimchok.com/h-1796pa.html
I tried my wife ain't going for it..."we can home school the kids!!" "we'll live off the land like oldy times!" "I'll sell our wares at the local market!!" "the kids don't need "friends" in the traditional sense, they can become "friends" with the squirrels and the oak trees and sh*t like that!" not going to happen. But, I often wonder how I would feel if I was in my front yard at this house I'll never buy and people started fishing in front of my house. Really haven't come to any conclusion..
Janus


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Juat a thought, but WalMart sells a $79.95 (I think that's the price..or close) Scientific Anglers combo that I have heard good things about. At our first FAOL (Fly Anglers On Line) Michigan Fish-In in 2006, I watched "Castwell", the board owner, lay out the full 90' of line with that exact outfit. He is a big fan of those. It would certainly be an inexpensive, yet serviceable, 2nd outfit.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

SA does make a good product for sure and the price is right. I believe they are two peice models only but they do cast very well and are fairly light in the hand for what you are buying. A good bet. S


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Buckeye,
If you haven't yet bought a rod, check THIS out!!! It's the SA combo I mentioned for $50.00 SHIPPED!!! I have dealt with these guys for years & they are EXCELLENT. These specials came in my email.
http://www.fortackle.com/dec07spec1.htm

The combo is about 1/2 way down the page.

Mike


----------

